# My Dog Farts Alot!!! Stinky!!!



## barkertin

Ok so my dog farts alot!! lol. Its pretty dang funny. Sometimes they are pure death stench. I mean real real bad!! Its so funny too. Usually when he goes to run up the stairs he lets out a few at a time. We call them the machine gun farts. Sometimes he will sit right in front of you, look at you then let one rip. They are loud!! I digress.... Any ideas? We give him science diet food. He has always farted so we switched to science diet sensitive stomach but he is still gassy. We even got some pills for dogs to stop gas and that hasn't seem to help. Could it just be some ingredient in the science diet brand food? He doesnt eat his food fast either. Usually takes a few bites then does his thing then comes back to it. He is a super healthy dog too! Can run all day long. Not an ounce of fat on hiom


----------



## Jen D

What breed is your dog? I am asking because I have never had a dog fart as much as the American Bulldogs I have had. I had to switch foods many times to find one that helped.


----------



## Inga

I have been giving a little tiny bit of plain low fat no sugar added yogurt to Olivers food each meal. It has helped a lot. Not only did he pass a lot of gas and super stinky but it had hang time. Often 10 minutes or so of gagging. He usually gets up and leaves the room with a horrified look on his face when this would happen. The yogurt helped. Also changing foods to a food with No Corn and no fillers. That is what I would try if I were you. I can smell your pain. LOL


----------



## Renoman

My suggestion would be to try a completely different food. There must be something in the Science Diet that he can't tolerate. Make a gradual switch to a better quality and I bet you'll be surprised at the improvement in the air quality in your house.


----------



## ACampbell

I feel your pain, both of my dogs have the butts of death...the APBT mix will actually get up and leave the room, it drives him away...the basset looks at me like "what?" as I"m spraying air freshener...then he goes back to sleep.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

ACampbell said:


> I feel your pain, both of my dogs have the butts of death...the APBT mix will actually get up and leave the room, it drives him away...the basset looks at me like "what?" as I"m spraying air freshener...then he goes back to sleep.


My past Schnuazer used to get up and run from himself, then look at his bum as to say "was that REALLY me!?"

Teddie also stinks up a room a lot. At least 2-3 times a day and usually when we're going to bed. Talk about a great bed buddy. I've told him he'll get kicked out of bed the next time he does that. He put his bumm right in my face before just so I'd wake up and the sad thing is I woke straight up which only made him happy.. It was kind of hard to ignore though.. lol


----------



## ACampbell

Yep, the APBT mix could gag a maggot...he is sleeping about 20 feet away from me and the rancid odor drifts over here...I'm probably going to die of lung cancer from breathing all the air freshener I spray at my desk here because of him...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

ACampbell said:


> Yep, the APBT mix could gag a maggot...he is sleeping about 20 feet away from me and the rancid odor drifts over here...I'm probably going to die of lung cancer from breathing all the air freshener I spray at my desk here because of him...


It's so sad how much I can laugh at a thread all about dog farts! 

My mom has told me it would be the last time he ever slept in the bed if he farted in her face. Teddie seems to only do that when he has to go out though.

Ok now that I've laughed my bum off my day is all better!! oh the joy of dogs..


----------



## Lorina

In a totally unscientific study, I've noticed that deep chested dogs seem to have the worst gas. Especially boxers and dobermans. Maybe it's the lack of tail to fan the stench around.

Beavis just burps. Sometimes right in our faces. I've never noticed him farting, though. Maybe they get lost in the massive amount of buttfur.


----------



## TheChinClique

Psh...none of your dogs have anything on my BULLDOG. They are the kings/queens of farting! Tank can not only clear a room...he can clear the house! I've found that a bland food that is low in grains makes him fart less. Merrick made him fart the most. Henry, my Japanese Chin, also lets fly with some mean ones...but since I have been feeding him Taste of the Wild...he's been farting less than when he was on Orijen. He still farts a lot when he's nervous. 

I would suggest Canidae...I have heard that it is good for the fart-prone dog...but some breeds will NEVER stop farting no matter what ya feed 'em! My mom is lucky...her American Eskimo dog never farts...or if he does, maybe it gets lost in his "butt-fuzz" as Lorina said about Beavis...


----------



## Darkmoon

Oh my goodness, I'm laughing so hard I'm crying. Carter is giving that look like "What the heck are you doing over there?" *wipes tears from eyes*

Okay anyways...

Carter use to have such bad gas it use to make me gag. Silent and deadly is the right phrase for his gas. I'll be sitting at the computer and all of a suddenly have to run to the window and open it because it was so horrid. I changed his food from Nutro to Solid Gold about 2 1/2 weeks ago and his gas is so much easier on the nose. He still passes gas, but it’s barely smellable. Try a different food. Usually Gas is a sign of food not agreeing with the stomach.


----------



## bjackoboice

until now, we felt so alone in our stinky prison... i am literally in tears laughing at the replies (and from the stench permeating from across the room as i type...)

kuma is our 2 year old staffordshire bull terrier & we have been using the extremely high-quality food that the shelter recommended to us... i swear, if yogurt works, i'm going to funnel it into him right now. i might even add it to my boyfriend's food - the 2 of them are sleeping on the couch and keep waking each other up with their flatulence. *more tears* love stinks sometimes...


----------



## canteloupe

I fostered a kitten last fall who had a major gas problem. He was so adorable and tiny that it was hard to believe that he was the source of the stench. He liked to curl up next to my face while I was reading in bed. And then fart, over and over again, while purring and staring deeply into my eyes. People who visited would think he was so cute -- until they picked him up and he audibly farted.

(Oh and I did get him wormed.)


----------



## Adustgerm

My dogs do not have gas, but my husband does. Maybe changing his diet to better dog food and yogurt might help...


----------



## DalmatianMama09

My dog farts a lot too! He's stinky to the point we think one of the kids diapers needs changning! Nope, just the dog! In fact, I just sent him outside because he's farting so much!


----------



## DalmatianDave

Poor smelly dogs.. they get no respect...


----------



## Athena480

OMG I am also laughing so hard I was crying and snorting!!! We found 2 Pitt bulls running around and have been trying to find their owners. The one puppy is about 4months and OMG does he stink!! He farts and my husband looks at me like I did it! He can clear our small apartment!! I have never had a dog that stinks so bad!! You can hear him fart. We have decided to name him stinky.


----------



## PeanutAndOmar

ode to a fart....

my omar is also a farter. Oh man...when i let him up on the bed, he always wheels around just in time to fart in my face....i have gagged so many times...it's so bad.

On that note, i did change his food up. Switched to alternating canidae and avoderm. working wonders...the farting is letting up.


----------



## Jenna09

Oh dear, I'm busting a gut reading this!

All of my 5 dogs fart...the worse being Pearl our boxer. When she lets one rip you got to get out of there because the are so potent they make your eyes water! They are so loud too and it always gives me a good laugh because she always tries to smell her bum once shes let one go. 

Our other dogs make little fart noises but they dont really smell too bad.

Jenna


----------



## RonE

Adustgerm said:


> My dogs do not have gas, but my husband does. Maybe changing his diet to better dog food and yogurt might help...


 
Maybe your husband would do better on something other than dog food.


----------



## Dog_Shrink

Plain yogert in his food, a good course of probiotics (read up on it) to help restor the guts natural flora will help A LOT! avoid green veggies and the like that are natural gas producers... if it makes you farty, it'll make him farty... my boston is also in the farters club.. he can clear a room with one mighty blow...literally! Little gas bag  probiotics keep his butt in check.


----------



## SandyPuppy

canteloupe said:


> And then fart, over and over again, while purring and staring deeply into my eyes.


I love this!
I dont have a huge gas problem here but my cats do have it worse than Sandy. I think I have it more often than anyone here


----------



## Ayanla

My Boston Terrier, Kira, is the queen of farts. What makes hers so awful is that they are almost always silent, so there's no warning. You've got her on your lap and suddenly there is a deadly stench and she's looking up at you as if you did it. Sometimes she'll be laying with Odo and he'll get up suddenly, stare at her, sniff, and walk away. Then it's just a matter of seconds before the smell reaches you.


----------



## miskolin

The best way for this problem is to give the dog some plain yogurt and to take him/her to regular long walks, to stimulate digestion. Or you can mix work with pleasure by playing with him, so that he woul run a lot. Best with some of this eco toys http://pets-accessories.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dillinger-63

My son says our Boston Terrier has "Fruity Booty" more like rotten fruit, but "Farts of Death" is very funny too.


----------



## tboss

omg i so so so so needed this thread today, its been a bad one. I do feel everyones pain, my boston terrier also has farts of death, my bugg (boston terrier, pug cross) could wake the dead and my prissy jack russell well she toots and looks at my dear hubby like why did you do that.


----------



## geekbruin

Change the food. And if you are mixing in wet food with the kibble, try feeding without the wet. Ours had super awful, knock-you-over gas which stopped when we stopped feeding them wet food.


----------



## Dillinger-63

geekbruin said:


> Change the food. And if you are mixing in wet food with the kibble, try feeding without the wet. Ours had super awful, knock-you-over gas which stopped when we stopped feeding them wet food.


Under normal circumstances I would try that, but what we have just been through for the last 5 months regarding IBS with our Boston, the last thing I will be doing is changing my dogs food. Ironically, every since we put our pooch on the BARF diet, we have virtually no farts of death any longer, in fact she is not gassy at all.


----------



## RhodesianBeau

Wow, how funny is it to discuss this subject matter. My dog Beau is a Rhodesian Ridgeback, and is the worst SBD farter in the world. If you have a harry, unkempt, uncle joey, lets say, my dog Beau would blow him out of the room. Beau will be 15 feet away and quietly make his way up to you, sit, then look up at you, grin and lay down. In about 10 seconds everyone in the room is gagging and running out. Air freshener is sprayed basically at his butt.


----------



## Ayanla

Kira's gas problem has entirely gone away since we switched to feeding her the kibble all spread out on the bottom of her crate versus in the bowl. She still farts, but it's down to once or twice a day rather than all day long.


----------



## RhodesianBeau

We actually have switched Beau from kirkland brand, which was told to us would be a great dog food. It has no corn fillers in it, but it was still bad. We now give him Blue Buffalo from PetSmart. We are going to try this for a while and see if it helps.


----------



## pebs02

I couldn't believe people posted online about their dogs farts.. it honestly killed me with laughter.. I have two boxers and the one has never farted so much as every dog I have ever owned. He honestly farts every twenty minutes and they are the ronchiest farts ever! When this dog farts in his sleep he even wakes himself up and walks out of the room leaving us there! I never thought farts could smell that bad when you were outside until we got this dog.. I can smell his farts across my backyard! I was starting to think he had intestine problems until I read all these posts.


----------



## Jod-dog

I posted about my dog doing this last night. Scrappy has HORRIBLE farts. My family and I sat around blaming each other until I heard the dog. Wow. He was "aimed" at me. I gagged...and laughed and laughed and laughed! I can't help it, it's funny. One family member once farted and cleared the room--all of us left...she was the first to leave though! My DH once farted and I threw up! It was THAT bad! This dog, well, he's just funny! Stinky, but funny! Thank goodness he's cute or I would banish him to the outdoors when he does it!


----------



## MissyP

pebs02 said:


> When this dog farts in his sleep he even wakes himself up and walks out of the room leaving us there!


Made me LOL  
My baby bulldog is pretty gassy, but the vet thinks he may have an irritable bowel (he's got chronic diarrhea...) .. but at least they're audible so you have a chance to get away before the little cloud of stench gets to you.. lol


----------



## hollyheart721

Let me help you all feel better about your stinky dog fart issues...

my dog, Bif, a pit bull/lab mix has the worst farts. ever. EVER. not only can his farts eerily travel about 30 feet in a mere 2 seconds, they have caused baby barfs in both mine and my husbands mouth. Silent but violent or loud and proud, it doesnt matter which we get, they are AWFUL. his farts are so loud at times that he jumps up from a dead sleep and looks around the room like whaaaaaaaaat is going on? or he will look at his own bum, amazed by the mysterious sounds, that sometimes resemble a machine gun, coming from him. its atrocious.

that all being said, the funny aside, my dog eats Science Diet. i am not sure where to go from here.


----------



## geekbruin

Oh, get Bif off of Science Diet. I'm not sure which variety you're feeding him but it's possible that it's the grain in the food that's giving him gas. Dogs don't digest grain well. You can find a search for a review of your food here: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

Sookie and Logan are on Wellness Core Ocean right now which they both enjoy. Ever since we switched there have been zero dog farts. Literally I'll smell one once every month or two.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1742&cat=8

We also convinced our friend to switch his super gassy dog from Wolf King to Wellness Core Ocean and after a few weeks his dog is also virtually gas free.

It's also possible that your dog doesn't digest certain kinds of meat well. I would suggest doing some research on dog food analysis and find a quality food you can afford that is grain free. Also make sure your dogs treats don't have grain in them. 

If farts are still a problem after a few weeks you might want to experiment with different kinds of meat (for example, switch from a lamb to fish-based kibble) and see if that's the problem. If you suspect the kind of protein might be the problem also keep an eye on the kinds of treats you're feeding Bif. I read in this month's AKC magazine that a lot of dogs are actually allergic to chicken which is supposed to be easy to digest.

If Bif still has gas problems after all that I think it's worth the money to take a trip to a vet and have him evaluated. Good luck!


----------



## lilstrlett

LOL this thread made me laugh so much! I think because I can relate. Lake used to fart SO MUCH as a puppy. I think up until she was about a little over a year. We switched her food to something else and it seemed to help a lot. Now we feed her grain free food and she pretty much never farts.


----------



## That'llDo

This is hilarious, but I can totally sympathize. When Canidae changed its formula, Pixel suddenly had this problem, so we switched him to Innova and it helped. But then Rigel had the same problem on Innova! I put them both on grain-free food, and it solved it, but for awhile there, I thought I was going to have to invest in gas masks.


----------



## infiniti

barkertin said:


> Ok so my dog farts alot!! lol. Its pretty dang funny. Sometimes they are pure death stench. I mean real real bad!! Its so funny too. Usually when he goes to run up the stairs he lets out a few at a time. We call them the machine gun farts. Sometimes he will sit right in front of you, look at you then let one rip. They are loud!! I digress.... Any ideas? We give him science diet food. He has always farted so we switched to science diet sensitive stomach but he is still gassy. We even got some pills for dogs to stop gas and that hasn't seem to help. Could it just be some ingredient in the science diet brand food? He doesnt eat his food fast either. Usually takes a few bites then does his thing then comes back to it. He is a super healthy dog too! Can run all day long. Not an ounce of fat on hiom


Science Diet is junk. First course of action is to get him off of that crap food. They price it high and market it as "premium" food but look at the ingredient list ... it's garbage. Check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com and see how it compares. Then choose a higher quality dog food like Taste of the Wild, Orijen, Acana, Innova or even Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. 

That right there will probably solve a big part of the gas issue.


----------



## ivanak

I read these posts and decided to try yogurt. I already feed my dog, an 8 yr old chocolate lab, Nutro Lamb & Rice (which is supposedly good for these issues) and we just figured labs just have bad gas. But yesterday, after only ONE small bowl of yogurt - NO FARTS the whole night! It's revolutionary - I used to move to a different sofa or have my dog leave the room entirely because I could not stomach his putrid gas - he'd fart maybe once every 20-30 mins and it was impossible to be near him. I know it's only the first night, but this hasn't happened in years! I gave him 1/4 cup plain yogurt after his normal dinner. Voila!


----------



## spotted nikes

pebs02 said:


> I couldn't believe people posted online about their dogs farts.. it honestly killed me with laughter.. I have two boxers and the one has never farted so much as every dog I have ever owned. He honestly farts every twenty minutes and they are the ronchiest farts ever! When this dog farts in his sleep he even wakes himself up and walks out of the room leaving us there! I never thought farts could smell that bad when you were outside until we got this dog.. I can smell his farts across my backyard! I was starting to think he had intestine problems until I read all these posts.


Love the pic with you, the child and the dog in the chair!


----------



## beverley

im definately trying the yogurt!!!! branston literally clears the room too...my kids have nick named him methane is sooo bad!!!


----------



## bus567

All I too have had and still a doggie that farts deadly but silents. Our Black lab in his last yrs would let loose and my eyes would water, nose burn and even my chest would hurt from them. I would have to get up and leave the room, no air fresher would cover them. His playmate, my Spitz, for many yrs has just started letting loose and they are just as bad. The vet had recommended change all of our doggies food from the one we had used for yrs and he seemed to tolerate it well until I fed him plain white rice Friday night and since then I am about to gag. I work from home on my computer and he is close to me at all times, which has been his place since I got him 12 yrs ago. He will go outside and then come in and lay down and let one go. I am looking around to see if the puppy has left me a present. I will try going back to his old food because this smells like (as my grandmother used say) "Something the old folks do".


----------



## Doggy Girl

Heyy guys,
Im not very old im only fourteen but i've got a pretty big problem.
My staffie of 3yrs of age keeps on farting no joke!
Its funny but the smell just gets too much. We got her from a rescue center and shes had some tough times as a young puppy but shes just full of love and affection and gas lol.
I'm definitely gonna change her diet! The funny part is she dosent even know shes doing it so when we clear the room she trots along following us farting at the same time and looking behind her as if to be saying "Who on earth keeps doing that!"
Shes always been a great dog but when were now home she manages the push my older brothers door open and eat the food hes left on where she can get to.
Shes was hit as a puppy and the scar on her head is still their reminding us about her horrible past .
Any suggestions on what to do with my gassy staffie?


----------



## ks75852

My dog farted as soon as I got him in the car to take him home. Then when I actually brought him to my apartment (was at my fiances for the weekend) he let at the loudest fart ever. I couldn't help but laugh. They've gotten so awful now, I've litereally searched the house for poop because it smelled so bad!


----------



## Shaun_

My pup only farts when I give him people food. I get in trouble for it constantly because there is no way to hide it from my wife, who can't stand it when I give him a piece of our food.


----------



## Pokey

Thanks for the tips. I have my mates kelpie cross shepherd over to play with my dog a lot. Her farts are silent but deadly and she doesn't care. These things tend to get stuck in your nostrils and won't leave, added with the fact she farts about every 5 minutes it is not pleasant. If she wasn't such a nice pooch I wouldn't have her over it is that bad. Cheers


----------



## BrusselsGriffon!

My dog never used to fart - but in the last few months, she has begun to let the deadliest farts I have ever smelt! She eats low fat, high grade dog food and usually eats slowly, though there are times when she eats quickly. She usually gets a bite or two of whatever I am eating (I know, it's bad...but she is so cute and those big eyes kill me!). And, she is getting older, she turned 10 this year. 

So, from what I gather I should feed her yogurt - I already feed her good food, twice a day - cut out most people food - anything else? 

Thanks for any help you can give. I'm ready to buy a gas mask and if it was just me, I would - but I have a 7 yr old son and a husband, so all of us walking around in gas masks may look a bit strange! :wave:


----------



## ZoiBlu

Hi, sorry to dig this thread up but... 

Charcoal biscuits. 

I found they work wonders. Dogs still expel gas as needed without the smell. They also work to calm upset tummies. They don't sound appetizing but both my dogs loved them.


----------

